
How to Clone Mineral Water (2012) - dalton
http://www.ediblegeography.com/how-to-clone-mineral-water/
======
crygin
Burton salts (as used for homebrewing, to match the mineral content of the
water of Burton-on-Trent: [https://www.morebeer.com/products/burton-salts-
brewing-1-lb....](https://www.morebeer.com/products/burton-salts-
brewing-1-lb.html) ) are a pretty close match to San Pellegrino at 1.2g/L. You
want the salts to be dissolved in the water before carbonating it. And of
course, this might not work well if you have highly mineralized tap water to
start with.

~~~
o_____________o
Why before?

~~~
derblitzmann
I imagine to prevent the salts from providing surface area to allow the carbon
dioxide to nucleate and create bubbles. At least that is my thought on why.

You could experiment with pouring some salt into something carbonated. I
believe it would bubble more vigorously than before.

------
polpo
Imagine my surprise when I clicked the "a mineral water calculator" link and
my browser downloaded an Excel spreadsheet. It'd be cool to port this to the
web.

~~~
toomanybeersies
There are a few online. Just search for homebrewing water chemistry
calculators.

